# Cheap int'l shipping from NY to Greece?



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello again - now I have a logistical question - I have about 5 moving boxes worth of stuff I want to send over to Greece, but going via UPS or the US post office is ridiculously expensive. I had heard I could probably send it by boat for a lot less (I don't care how long it takes to get to Greece). Does anyone have any info. on a shipping co. they know of that ships out of NY? Thanks!lane:


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hermes International Movers. We used this company when we moved from NY to Greece, but we shipped our entire house in a container. They gave me the best quote and were extremely helpful. Google them and ask them about shipping your boxes. I'm sure they will be more than helpful.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

tortuga76 said:


> Hello again - now I have a logistical question - I have about 5 moving boxes worth of stuff I want to send over to Greece, but going via UPS or the US post office is ridiculously expensive. I had heard I could probably send it by boat for a lot less (I don't care how long it takes to get to Greece). Does anyone have any info. on a shipping co. they know of that ships out of NY? Thanks!lane:


DON'T use Argo (the one from Brooklyn that keeps advertising on Greek tv and radio). They are such a rip off. We paid them before our staff left then they wouldn't get us our container unless I paid an additional 3,000 euro. this was only part of the mess.

We later used Hermes and were happy with them. Much more professional. They are in Astoria but I know remember exactly where.


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, thank you - I got a quote from Argo and was very unhappy with it. Then I talked to Hermes and they seemed much more reasonable and I asked a million questions and got everything in writing and I think, fingers crossed, it will work out. Thanks to everyone for the info.!

-banana



theresoon said:


> DON'T use Argo (the one from Brooklyn that keeps advertising on Greek tv and radio). They are such a rip off. We paid them before our staff left then they wouldn't get us our container unless I paid an additional 3,000 euro. this was only part of the mess.
> 
> We later used Hermes and were happy with them. Much more professional. They are in Astoria but I know remember exactly where.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

tortuga76 said:


> Yes, thank you - I got a quote from Argo and was very unhappy with it. Then I talked to Hermes and they seemed much more reasonable and I asked a million questions and got everything in writing and I think, fingers crossed, it will work out. Thanks to everyone for the info.!
> 
> -banana


If you go with Hermes, I think you will be very happy. Nina was the representative I spoke with each and everytime. She was more than helpful and put everything in writing via email. Good luck!


----------

